# Ukrainian Refugees Payment



## boilerman

It seems that the UK government, will pay you £350 per month to house a refugee. The cynic in me says that the churches are empty........

Does any other country offer this deal (like France)?

Of course this is supposing they can fill out a 50 page visa application while running for their lives, just a thought.


----------



## BackinFrance

boilerman said:


> It seems that the UK government, will pay you £350 per month to house a refugee. The cynic in me says that the churches are empty........
> 
> Does any other country offer this deal (like France)?
> 
> Of course this is supposing they can fill out a 50 page visa application while running for their lives, just a thought.


I am not sure what hosts may be eligible for in France but the refugees themselves are eligible for a whole range of as sistance from the French government ie payments and other benefits, and of course they immediately have the right to work, to training in the language for themselves and their children, to immediate health care, etc. Plus they are treated as a priority. Though the Minister for the interior says he is still trying to increase accommodation opportunities. Oh, and no visa of course, plus I believe the TDS they receive has been increased to 6 months renewable with a maximum stay at the moment of 3 years.


----------



## tardigrade

automatic residence here with the right to work. Refugee or already here. Does not matter. Just show your Ukraine passport..


----------



## BackinFrance

I think that France does provide financial assistance to those who house Ukrainian refugees, but am not sure because France now provides assistance to the refugees which perhaps enables them to make that payment themselves, it's getting hard to keep track and when I registered on the platform the issue had not been addressed. I believe that Belgium does provide assistance to those who host Ukrainians. Things are changing fast with the escalation and severity of the war.

Still, the UK is known not to be generous in these matters and Gove's announcement received negative media attention here.


----------



## Keri22

I signed up on the prefecture website to offer lodging for a parent & child. The form I then received by email had a spot to choose free or rent, I chose free. So, it is possible there is some sort of financing if people have a place to rent out. I have not heard anything further, and it may be that they are trying to find places in towns which have services to hand. In any event, I am glad I did it. Still suppressing the urge to get in the car and drive east, but I tell myself I'd only get in the way. The UK system that was announced seems a bit complicated.


----------



## boilerman

BackinFrance said:


> I think that France does provide financial assistance to those who house Ukrainian refugees, but am not sure because France now provides assistance to the refugees which perhaps enables them to make that payment themselves, it's getting hard to keep track and when I registered on the platform the issue had not been addressed. I believe that Belgium does provide assistance to those who host Ukrainians. Things are changing fast with the escalation and severity of the war.
> 
> Still, the UK is known not to be generous in these matters and* Gove's announcement received negative media attention here.*


In our house as well

I understand the need to get a grip of the numbers, but, come on, how desperate have people got to be, not to be rushed through all the red tape. (in the UK, that is)


----------



## BackinFrance

I also chose free. Haven't had any response since, but then it's just a room in my home, shared bathroom etc and food provided or prepare your own.


----------



## boilerman

BackinFrance said:


> I also chose free. Haven't had any response since, but then it's just a room in my home, shared bathroom etc and food provided or prepare your own.


Good on you


----------



## BackinFrance

boilerman said:


> Good on you


Well, if my offer is accepted by someone. TBH the closer to the East you are, the more likely an offer will be accepted. There are lots of people in eastern France who are housing Ukrainian refugees.


----------



## Bevdeforges

BackinFrance said:


> Oh, and no visa of course, plus I believe the TDS they receive has been increased to 6 months renewable with a maximum stay at the moment of 3 years.


From what I have heard, these are the general terms the EU has offered. 

Have seen a couple reports of French mayors and others who headed East to deliver supplies and to pick up those wishing to come to France. So far, many of those who have accepted a ride like that have friends or family in France and are just trying to reach them. But I'm sure there will be more on the way.


----------



## tardigrade

Spain is really stepping up for them.









Automatic residence for Ukrainians in Spain, including existing expats


Automatic Residence For Ukrainians In Spain, Including Existing Expats Keep up with the Latest News In English from around Spain




spanishnewstoday.com


----------



## BackinFrance

Refugees in Poland have been advised not to accept a lift with people they do not know because of the risk of people trafficking, rape, etc. They are advised to travel with friends or family, or by means arranged by the refugee centre's.


----------



## BackinFrance

Bevdeforges said:


> From what I have heard, these are the general terms the EU has offered.
> 
> Have seen a couple reports of French mayors and others who headed East to deliver supplies and to pick up those wishing to come to France. So far, many of those who have accepted a ride like that have friends or family in France and are just trying to reach them. But I'm sure there will be more on the way.


But not all EU countries provide the same benefits!


----------



## Bevdeforges

BackinFrance said:


> But not all EU countries provide the same benefits!


True, the EU made an offer to take in the refugees but left any "benefits" up to the individual member states. I really don't think people are offering to help in order to collect the benefits. (Reminds me of what the situation used to be with student exchanges between France and the UK - seems that quite a few of the UK "host families" hosted French students primarily to collect the benefits rather than any sort of "exchange" experience.)


----------



## Lydi

I'll be helping with a group of Ukrainian refugees at the end of this week.
I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Nunthewiser

tardigrade said:


> automatic residence here with the right to work. Refugee or already here. Does not matter. Just show your Ukraine passport..


Just show your biometric passport, which probably very few fleeing Ukrainians thought in advance to get. If you don't have one, go to a French consulate for a visa. Easy.


----------



## BackinFrance

Some countries are accepting any forms of ID from Ukraine, eg deriving license, birth certificate etc. That will get looser still, after all what do you do when all your papers are blown up, hence the talk of simply recognizing them as displaced persons.


----------



## Lydi

The group of about 50 refugees who arrived here on Wednesday and Thursday are settling in. Mostly adult women with a few children (3 to 16 yrs). We had been expecting babies and facilities for them had been set up but no babies in this group.

They are in temporary accommodation (provided by the municipalité) with individual bedroom + bathroom but shared dining arrangements. The local food bank is providing everything required to feed the group and also supplying products for personal hygiene. Spare clothes and shoes are also available for those who arrived with very few possessions and also washing facilities. We've also set up a play room with loads of toys and games (donations).

They have all had a medical check-up and some are to be taken for further examinations at the local hospital this week.

We hope that they will all be rehoused in "semi-permanent" accommodation in the coming weeks. A few seem interested in staying here longer but most want to return to Ukraine as soon as possible.

If you want to help in any way, please take a look at this page and especially if you can help with accommodation, scroll down on the same page to the section "Accueillir des réfugiés". Or in some cases you can contact your mairie directly.

For those interested in the rights of refugees (demandeurs d'asile) in France, you can find them here.


----------



## Lydi

Oops. Posted twice...


----------



## BackinFrance

Lydi said:


> The group of about 50 refugees who arrived here on Wednesday and Thursday are settling in. Mostly adult women with a few children (3 to 16 yrs). We had been expecting babies and facilities for them had been set up but no babies in this group.
> 
> They are in temporary accommodation (provided by the municipalité) with individual bedroom + bathroom but shared dining arrangements. The local food bank is providing everything required to feed the group and also supplying products for personal hygiene. Spare clothes and shoes are also available for those who arrived with very few possessions and also washing facilities. We've also set up a play room with loads of toys and games (donations).
> 
> They have all had a medical check-up and some are to be taken for further examinations at the local hospital this week.
> 
> We hope that they will all be rehoused in "semi-permanent" accommodation in the coming weeks. A few seem interested in staying here longer but most want to return to Ukraine as soon as possible.
> 
> If you want to help in any way, please take a look at this page and especially if you can help with accommodation, scroll down on the same page to the section "Accueillir des réfugiés". Or in some cases you can contact your mairie directly.
> 
> For those interested in the rights of refugees (demandeurs d'asile) in France, you can find them here.


Thanks Lydi. I believe there will be a great many more refugees arriving in France in the very near future and that they are to be allocated across the country. At the moment though coordination is proving to be a a major and very complex task, including in the border countries to which people are fleeing, and very much so in Poland.

You are going to be very busy. Good on you for your involvement. 

Here people are out all the time buying and taking in to the collection points all the things on the list


----------



## BackinFrance

Oh and here people are offering up second homes, saisonnières etc so that refugees can live as independently as possible, with the local ONGs and charities arranging transport and to accompany them as they settle in.


----------



## boilerman

Lydi said:


> The group of about 50 refugees who arrived here on Wednesday and Thursday are settling in. Mostly adult women with a few children (3 to 16 yrs). We had been expecting babies and facilities for them had been set up but no babies in this group.
> 
> They are in temporary accommodation (provided by the municipalité) with individual bedroom + bathroom but shared dining arrangements. The local food bank is providing everything required to feed the group and also supplying products for personal hygiene. Spare clothes and shoes are also available for those who arrived with very few possessions and also washing facilities. We've also set up a play room with loads of toys and games (donations).
> 
> They have all had a medical check-up and some are to be taken for further examinations at the local hospital this week.
> 
> We hope that they will all be rehoused in "semi-permanent" accommodation in the coming weeks. A few seem interested in staying here longer but most want to return to Ukraine as soon as possible.
> 
> If you want to help in any way, please take a look at this page and especially if you can help with accommodation, scroll down on the same page to the section "Accueillir des réfugiés". Or in some cases you can contact your mairie directly.
> 
> For those interested in the rights of refugees (demandeurs d'asile) in France, you can find them here.


Good for you


----------



## Franco-Belgian Brit

Australian friends of mine near Tours said that the city of Bourges is twinned with a Ukrainian town. They sent two buses there and brought back about 100 people. Good on them.


----------



## BackinFrance

Franco-Belgian Brit said:


> Australian friends of mine near Tours said that the city of Bourges is twinned with a Ukrainian town. They sent two buses there and brought back about 100 people. Good on them.


Yes I saw that on the French news


----------



## tardigrade

Give a thought to the ordinary russian tourists who came to Europe or elsewhere and now cannot go/get home. 
How are they coping?


----------



## Franco-Belgian Brit

tardigrade said:


> Give a thought to the ordinary russian tourists who came to Europe or elsewhere and now cannot go/get home.
> How are they coping?


And Ukrainian tourists as well.









War Strands Ukrainian and Russian Tourists Together in Egyptian Resorts


The tension in hotels and on Red Sea beaches is palpable, though there are also moments of compassion.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Lydi

Also a thought for the foreign students who were living in Ukraine before the trouble started.
Several African students arrived here alongside the Ukrainian refugees. Their situation is now very complicated.

I also forgot to mention above that a dog and a couple of cats travelled with their owners. 
They seem to be adapting quite well


----------



## boilerman

tardigrade said:


> Give a thought to the ordinary russian tourists who came to Europe or elsewhere and now cannot go/get home.
> How are they coping?


You give them a thought, they're not in a war, you WUM


----------



## boilerman

Lydi said:


> Also a thought for the foreign students who were living in Ukraine before the trouble started.
> Several African students arrived here alongside the Ukrainian refugees. Their situation is now very complicated.
> 
> I also forgot to mention above that a dog and a couple of cats travelled with their owners.
> They seem to be adapting quite well


Great stuff Lydia, you're a star


----------



## BackinFrance

Guerre en Ukraine : "Sans négociations, on n'arrêtera pas la guerre", dit Volodymyr Zelensky


Au 25e jour de l'offensive russe en Ukraine, dix millions de personnes, soit plus d'un quart de la population, ont désormais fui leurs foyers, annonce le Haut Commissaire des Nations unies pour les réfugiés. Environ 90% des personnes qui ont fui sont des femmes et des enfants.




www.francebleu.fr


----------



## BackinFrance

BackinFrance said:


> Guerre en Ukraine : "Sans négociations, on n'arrêtera pas la guerre", dit Volodymyr Zelensky
> 
> 
> Au 25e jour de l'offensive russe en Ukraine, dix millions de personnes, soit plus d'un quart de la population, ont désormais fui leurs foyers, annonce le Haut Commissaire des Nations unies pour les réfugiés. Environ 90% des personnes qui ont fui sont des femmes et des enfants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.francebleu.fr


Yes, it's in French, but you can always use whatever translation app you usually use.


----------



## nigele2

I think some care needs to be applied with this. It isn't as straightforward as it appears. (Appreciate we all want to do our bit). In Slovakia (100 miles from Ukraine border), my brother and wife inherited a flat. Three days ago they housed Grandma, Mother, two sons 16 and 17, and 4 year old daughter. Communication is not easy. The 17 year old speaks a little Slovak. The grandmother remembers a little Russian as does my brothers wife. 

They of course are very grateful and we're all glad they escaped what must be a living hell and have a roof over their heads.

But they want to work. Who wouldn't. But there are Slovaks who also need work. And the numbers of Ukrainians are increasing. 

And the chances are Slovakia is a stepping stone for some of them. So spending time and resources integrating them may not be the best use of limited resources. These people certainly need a lot of help. Some may not even have a passport, documentation, or who knows what. They may feel very alone, scared and suffer trauma.

I'd suggest before offering to become very familiar with all the help at hand. But good luck to all those trying.

ps: Appreciate that the UK may be a practical long term location and learning English is useful almost everywhere. But not everyone has language learning skills.



.


----------



## ccm47

I'm posting this just in case somebody, somewhere can use it as a "starter for ten".

Bourges has taken in refugees because they have a twinning arrangement with a Ukrainian city. Bourges is also twinned with Peterborough in the UK therefore it might be possible for Bourges Twinning Association to work with the one in Peterborough to help match Ukranians with people there who are willing to take in refugees but who currently can't because they don't know any! 
Peterborough has to be one of the most tolerant of English cities, I taught in a small comprehensive there for 10 years and could expect to have 12 different nationalities, (for most of those 12 English was a second language), in any one class of 32. Translators for a 100+ languages work there, and there are Polish shops around so settling could be easier than in many other places.
I have lost all of my contacts both within Peterborough and Bourges so cannot progress this idea myself.


----------



## Clic Clac

Heartwarming moment new classmates greet Ukrainian refugee


Heartwarming scenes in Spanish school in Madrid as students shower new Ukrainian refugee classmate in hugs on his first day. Scenes come as more than 1.5 million kids have fled Ukraine to date




www.dailymail.co.uk





👋👋👋


----------



## BackinFrance

Spain is actually one of the EU countries that already has a large Ukrainian population.


----------



## BackinFrance

Our 'friend' T won't be happy, but I am sure he is not of Spanish origin.


----------



## EuroTrash

Aleksandr8632 said:


> And some refugees have made it to the U.K. only to have their housing arrangements fall through, there have been dozens of cases in which refugees became homeless after their relationship with their sponsors broke down


Not to mention that the system apparently allows single men in the UK to choose to accommodate single female refugees and the government does not see any cause for concern  








Homes for Ukraine: Don't match female refugees with single men, UN says


The UN's refugee agency urges the UK to avoid matching Ukrainian women and children with single men.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## tardigrade

BackinFrance said:


> Spain is actually one of the EU countries that already has a large Ukrainian population.





BackinFrance said:


> Our 'friend' T won't be happy, but I am sure he is not of Spanish origin.


Spain has taken in over 110,000 refugees; France? Plus we are integrating them into our society to help improve the country and its citizens. France?



https://www.theolivepress.es/spain-news/2022/04/07/ukraine-refugees-get-free-training-for-hospitality-and-tourism-jobs-in-spains-benidorm-and-costa-blanca-areas/


----------



## BackinFrance

I don't know, France is in the middle of elections, first the 2nd round of the Presidential election on 24 April and then the legislative elections in June so I doubt anything has changed. You also need to take into account that there are more Ukrainians with Spanish connections than French connections. At the moment AFAIK things are going OK here, despite the pressure of catering for a significant increase in the need for special classes in schools for non-French speaking children.


----------



## BackinFrance

tardigrade said:


> Spain has taken in over 110,000 refugees; France? Plus we are integrating them into our society to help improve the country and its citizens. France?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.theolivepress.es/spain-news/2022/04/07/ukraine-refugees-get-free-training-for-hospitality-and-tourism-jobs-in-spains-benidorm-and-costa-blanca-areas/


It doesn't however include training in Russian for those Ukrainian refugees who speak Russian and not Ukrainian. Plus it sounds a bit like they are taking advantage. Many of the refugees are well educated. In France though there are certainly Ukrainian refugees who are already in the workforce here, some of whom speak French and some do not.


----------



## tardigrade

BackinFrance said:


> It doesn't however include training in Russian for those Ukrainian refugees who speak Russian and not Ukrainian. Plus it sounds a bit like they are taking advantage. Many of the refugees are well educated. In France though there are certainly Ukrainian refugees who are already in the workforce here, some of whom speak French and some do not.


If they can come here and take the menial jobs that the Spanish do not like but have to take to survive that can only better Spain. It will open the doors for other investment in Spain; better working conditions and jobs for the Spanish.


----------



## Peasant

tardigrade said:


> Give a thought to the ordinary russian tourists who came to Europe or elsewhere and now cannot go/get home.
> How are they coping?


Who cares?


----------



## boilerman

tardigrade said:


> *If they can come here and take the menial jobs that the Spanish do not like* but have to take to survive that can only better Spain. It will open the doors for other investment in Spain; better working conditions and jobs for the Spanish.


These are displaced human being we're talking about. Through no fault of their own they have to put the begging bowl out. So the doctors, engineers, health workers and the like, should sweep the streets, to make Spain great. I'd say, stick your charity where the sun don't shine, and lets hope you dont need the help of a Ukrainian heart specialist.

Also, if anything has been proved by the war in Ukraine, is that its a global war, not just affecting Spain's economy.


----------



## tardigrade

boilerman said:


> These are displaced human being we're talking about. Through no fault of their own they have to put the begging bowl out. So the doctors, engineers, health workers and the like, should sweep the streets, to make Spain great. I'd say, stick your charity where the sun don't shine, and lets hope you dont need the help of a Ukrainian heart specialist.
> 
> Also, if anything has been proved by the war in Ukraine, is that its a global war, not just affecting Spain's economy.


Sorry bud, but if those health workers, engineers, doctors really cared about their country they would be there doing their "health care/ doctor services" to their wounded country men and women, the engineers would be there planning on to build back the country when russia actually fails in it's offensive. Not running away... Women (with children) and children yes I get that. There are many stories out there about footballers, ballerinas, models, musicians, etc. dropping what they are doing and going to pick up a rifle to fight for their country. Something i think is lost on/in western europe. National pride. 
Yes, some retired(old) doctors and nurses came out of retirement to fight covid, but that was because of crap government planning or just not spending enough on healthcare as a whole..


----------



## boilerman

tardigrade said:


> Sorry bud, but if those health workers, engineers, doctors really cared about their country they would be there doing their "health care/ doctor services" to their wounded country men and women, the engineers would be there planning on to build back the country when russia actually fails in it's offensive. Not running away... Women (with children) and children yes I get that. There are many stories out there about footballers, ballerinas, models, musicians, etc. dropping what they are doing and going to pick up a rifle to fight for their country. Something i think is lost on/in western europe. National pride.
> Yes, some retired(old) doctors and nurses came out of retirement to fight covid, but that was because of crap government planning or just not spending enough on healthcare as a whole..


Thats as maybe, but the point that was being made, is your idea of exploiting whoever turns up in Spain, to help bolster Spains economy, by giving them menial jobs. Ok, many men are staying to fight, which means women and children are the ones to be exploited. It doesn't make you argument any better.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Let's lower the temperature here a bit. This is beginning to sound like hearsay and, ok, "Fake News." You've been warned.


----------



## boilerman

Bevdeforges said:


> Let's lower the temperature here a bit. This is beginning to sound like hearsay and, ok, "Fake News." You've been warned.


Sorry Bev, could you explain that please. Mr T and I were not antagonising each other, (for once), I was just pointing out, that his opinion of what should happen to any fleeing Ukrainians, was not exactly caring.


----------



## tardigrade

boilerman said:


> Sorry Bev, could you explain that please. Mr T and I were not antagonising each other, (for once), I was just pointing out, that his opinion of what should happen to any fleeing Ukrainians, was not exactly caring.


Sadly; as i was finished with the conversation( i am vaccinated) but if mexico invaded the US of A and I was made a refugee in Canada I would not just want to sit there and twiddle my thumbs but work, no matter what the work is, busy bee that i am still at 52.* this is an example, like it could ever happen. *

Does this have anything to do with the UK sending theirs to an african holding "hotel" before releasing into the UK?


----------



## Bevdeforges

I dare say that neither of you has the foggiest idea of the situation of the Ukrainian (or any other) refugees in this or any other situation. It's all what you've read in the papers - which focuses on the situations that sell newspapers (or garner votes in upcoming elections). I think this discussion has run its course.


----------

